# Is it possible to have an oil leak without noticing anything wrong?



## mabwriter (Nov 23, 2014)

Took my car to get my oil change at Express Oil Change this afternoon and was informed by them that I had multiple oil leaks possibly due to my real main seal and my valve cover.

I do not know much about car repair and from researching online this is something that needs immediate repair and is very pricey, but they did not seem as if getting it fixed was an urgent thing, just said I may want to take it to the dealer I purchased it from and have it checked.

However, I haven't noticed any problems with the oil since I purchased it. When I check my oil it is always at the full line, I haven't seen any oil on any of the surfaces I park on, and haven't had any lights come on indicating that something is wrong with my oil level.

Is this just a case of a mechanic trying to nickel and dime a customer or should there be a concern? I have had the former happen before.

To give some info it is a 2011 Cruze LT that I bought used 5 months ago, haven't had any problems besides the water pump that was recalled.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. How many miles are on the car? Being a 2011 it didn't go through a bunch of axle recalls us 13-14 went through but it could be the trans fluid coming out. Did they say they took degreaser to the spot at least so you can look for it later?


----------



## mabwriter (Nov 23, 2014)

> Welcome to the forums. How many miles are on the car? Being a 2011 it didn't go through a bunch of axle recalls us 13-14 went through but it could be the trans fluid coming out. Did they say they took degreaser to the spot at least so you can look for it later?


It has about 93,000 miles. It had about 87,000 on it and was a high mileage car when I bought it, and I drive it about 300 miles a week back and forth to work so it gets some usage, plus what few miles I put on it using it to go to town, on date night, and such.

And no, they did not say they put degreaser on it, they just noted on my receipt that they told me about it.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

If you are that close to the 100k mile mark I would for sure take it in anyways so there is documentation that you did it before you're warranty is up... Just my 2 cents


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you changed the trans oil?


----------



## mabwriter (Nov 23, 2014)

> If you are that close to the 100k mile mark I would for sure take it in anyways so there is documentation that you did it before you're warranty is up... Just my 2 cents


It was used so all I got was a 1,000 mile warranty from the Toyota dealership I got it from and that is already up.


----------



## mabwriter (Nov 23, 2014)

> Have you changed the trans oil?


No. I know they checked my transmission fluid levels during my oil change.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

mabwriter said:


> It was used so all I got was a 1,000 mile warranty from the Toyota dealership I got it from and that is already up.


No you still have the remainder of the 5year/100k mile power train factory warranty. You should still get it in the dealer ASAP 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

au201 said:


> No you still have the remainder of the 5year/100k mile power train factory warranty. You should still get it in the dealer ASAP
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Like he said, I'm pretty sure the warranty goes with the car not the owner, Only the extended warranty's follow the owner.. If that ends up being the case I would get it in asap.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gaskets are covered by the powertrain warranty. Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mabwriter said:


> No. I know they checked my transmission fluid levels during my oil change.


The only way to "Check" the fluids for the trans on these cars is dump it, measure it, and put the right amount of "clean oil" back in. There is no dipsticks on these cars. Did they tell you they checked it? We also don't have a hydraulic power steering fluid to check(North America). If they checked that, I wouldn't ever go back there.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The only way to "Check" the fluids for the trans on these cars is dump it, measure it, and put the right amount of "clean oil" back in. There is no dipsticks on these cars. Did they tell you they checked it? We also don't have a hydraulic power steering fluid to check(North America). If they checked that, I wouldn't ever go back there.


They should be able to check it at the dealership with a scanner tool.

These automatics are known for leaking seals where the two halves of the case are put together. Some also have a leaky oil pan gasket.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

A quick lube place diagnosing a rear main seal? HAHAHAHA..... HAHAHAHAHA Best laugh I've had in a while  Get the dealership to check it especially if it's under warranty still.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT said:


> A quick lube place diagnosing a rear main seal? HAHAHAHA..... HAHAHAHAHA Best laugh I've had in a while  Get the dealership to check it especially if it's under warranty still.


Why not a quick lube place detecting a leak. Jiffy Lube detected and correctly identified the source of not one, but two leaks for me over the years.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

I bet you have pcv blow by oil seeping from the intake at the throttle body (this looks like a rear main when you look at it from underneath the car.
Take the intake tube off the throttle body and wipe it out with a lint free rag inside the flared part that slides over the throttle body, oil sits in this part and slowly leaks out over time. 
Also look at the passenger side end of the motor right below the valve cover, there are two solenoids that will leak around 100k miles, these are covered by the warranty.
Easiest way to tell exactly where oil is leaking is to spray the block and head down with degreaser when the engine is very warm but not hot, let it sit for a few min, and spray it all off with a hose.
You will be able to see where the oil is coming from after you clean her off really good.
Had my solenoids replaced under warranty at 93k and I clean the intake out every 5-10k miles and make sure the clamp is nice and tight. 
Currently no oil leakage at 95k


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

The oil from the intakr drips onto the trans and runs down the back to the bottom, it will make the bottom of the trans damp and around the driver axle at the trans.They could be dripping oil on the trans when they pull the filter cartridge out to change it also, it is impossible to not drip atleast a couple drops of oil when pulling that thing out (I always put a rag under the filter housing)


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The quick lube places here all have high school kids changing oil. Detecting a leak is one thing but telling someone that their rear main seal is leaking while doing an oil change I find a little odd. Especially since they aren't mechanics. That's why I find it fascinating. Most of them here can't even correctly do an oil change. I could walk into a quick lube place here and ask every employee what the rear main seal is and they would have no idea, I guarantee that.



obermd said:


> Why not a quick lube place detecting a leak. Jiffy Lube detected and correctly identified the source of not one, but two leaks for me over the years.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013LT said:


> The quick lube places here all have high school kids changing oil. Detecting a leak is one thing but telling someone that their rear main seal is leaking while doing an oil change I find a little odd. Especially since they aren't mechanics. That's why I find it fascinating. Most of them here can't even correctly do an oil change. I could walk into a quick lube place here and ask every employee what the rear main seal is and they would have no idea, I guarantee that.


The geniuses here decided to perform the GM engine shield recall on my Subaru because they didn't know how to open the pop its on the access panel marked "Oil Filter"


----------



## mabwriter (Nov 23, 2014)

I talked to a friend of mine who knows some about cars and he agreed with you guys. If there were "multiple leaks" there would be a sign of them. I'm going to keep an eye on my oil level and keep a check on if I see any leaking on my car port, and then take it for a 95,000 mile check-up and have them take a look if it hasn't shown any signs before then.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm at about 54k miles with my '11 ECO 1.4T and got the oil changed the other day. The guy in the pit said there was a leak at the oil pan. Said it wasn't dramatic (my word), just more of an oozing (again, my word). I haven't crawled under there yet to look at it myself but plan to in the next few days. BTW, there is no spotting in my driveway or garage. Wondered if this was common at all with the 1.4 motor or am I just "special."


----------

